# Ping Anser Wedges



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Has anyone tries the new Ping Anser wedges? They look awesome... Thanks.


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

I got my new 50° anser wedge and it is just amazing! Great touch, great look and easier to play than the tour series. I love this wedge!!


----------

